# Fiesta ST Exterior and Interior Detail



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

This car has bit of a story to it, a customer of mine was given the task by a friend of his family's to do what ever he could to get their son's Fiesta ST back on the road after said son had basically had an accident and damaged the whole passenger side, front bumper and rear bumper.
The car was repaired by someone who had done a few private jobs for my customer and he apparently normally did really good repairs and resprays at a good price, except in this case it was definately the worst respray/repair I have ever seen. 
My customer had paid upfront for the work, basically when after from what I can make out of the situation they wasn't happy with the work, the car sat in a breakers or some kind of compound for 6 months. 
I couldn't believe they accepted the car like this.
Anyway on inspecting the car and taking ptg readings which range wildly all over the car from as low as 99um to 1009um:doublesho.
The rear arch and a few other place's were just filler and actually had some filler showing through the paintwork.

I told them the paintwork was so bad, the reprayed areas were a completely different white to the original paint, he bonnet was still crooked, there were runs in the paint, there was some bad marring and swirls in the origianal paintwork, they basically begged me to try and improve the car as best as I could, It really needed a full respray by a decent garage.
The interior was appalling grease, dirt and damp everywhere.
I'll let the pictures do the talking:

Initial inspection:

The exterior




























This looked like blood on the bonnet










The interior




























After testing a few pad and polish combos as carefully as poss to show them the improvement possable I started on the interior first and turned it back into this:














































Nearly 4 hours later and it was time to start the exterior:

VP citrus degreaser doing its thing









Autobrite snowfoam and apc inside all doors, boot and filler cap 









Bilberry strong mix used on wheels but were being refurbed anyway, The car was then washed 2bm with gritguards and sheepskin washmitt,
The car was then clayed with meguiars clay kit then rewashed and dried with 2 chemical guys miracle dryers which left this










Pulled inside and under the light's it really highlighted the serious defects to the paintwork,

After masking up using 3434 tape I started on the bonnet first using a sonus sfx2 white pad and menz intensive polish followed by menz ff on a blue sfx3 pad which after doing 3/4 of the bonnet you could see the diffence on video and can see how bad the marring is on the left hand side of the bonnet as a:






I then had to really crack on so :buffer: on the resprayed area's I proceeded with caution and settle on using a a 4inch sonus sfx2 and mainly menz ff 85, The car was soo badly resprayed the orange peel was horrendous as shown in this pic you can see the light looks sharper and swirl free on the area I had done










But had to really proceed with caution as you can see the filler showing through on top of the rear arch










So masked this bit up to make sure I left this area alone and did this area soo lightly using a soft red sfx pad and a lime prime lite.










After this I then removed the plates and really got stuck in as it was already approaching 10.30pm, my girlfriend Natalie then turned up with fish and chips to keep me going:argie: bless her I'd dropped about 300 hints into a mobile conversation about 1 hour earlier that i was soo hungry and was wasting away, this worked and she fell for it.:lol: I wolfed them down and cracked on with the roof and all other areas mainly using a 4inch sonus sfx2 menz ip then finishing with sfx3 and ff 106 which gave about 90% level of correction on the original paint areas, On the new paint which was so crap I settle on minor correction but managed to give the paint a really nice gloss



















Once all the rotary polishing was finished I used menz top inspection to wipe down the car to give it a thorough inspection,

I then used dodo lime prime lite to cleanse and glaze, after this I apllied 2 coats of petes 53 wax to add some protection, windows were cleaned with Vp citrus bling and tyres dressed with chemical guys trim dressing. By the time I had finished this it was nearly 2am & holy **** I was in the middle of nowhere On an empty estate in a massive workshop in a not very nice part of town :tumbleweed: spooky place, so I took some after pics on mainly on my mobile again as I my decent camera had killed another set of battery's the day before so here are a few finale pics














































After getting home at around 3am it was time for a quick shower, bed and yup up again at 6.30am to get down there for 8am to give them there keys back and make sure they were happy with the end results which gladely they were very happy and surprised with the results and the life I'd bought back into the paint, the interior they described as 'absolute mustard'.

Managed to grab a quick pic of this paint run aswell at the bottem of the arch:doublesho then had to shoot to my next job, (I was Knackered)










Anyway sorry about the quality of the pics and the right up is a bit mish mash but im still new to doin these write ups and really didn't have the time to take a lot of detailed pics. I got alot of satisfaction out of this valet/detail as the results in the flesh really did look soo much better, I hope the pics do it some justice, hopefully the young lad who owns this car will look after it.

Overall I really enjoyed this as Im still learning the art of detailing and am still a valeter in my eyes so found this a real good experience for me.
Any comments good or bad more than welcome, :thumb:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

thats an amazing turn around considering what you were working with.#

The shut lines on the bonet look awful! and the centre caps on the Alloys are all missing !! ??? !!

Anyway the interior looks like new and so long as the customer is happy i guess all is well!

Nice one


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great job :thumb:

Thats definitely been in a bang, the front passenger door doesn't line up and the rear bumper doesn't sit right!


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

dixon75 said:


> thats an amazing turn around considering what you were working with.#
> 
> The shut lines on the bonet look awful! and the centre caps on the Alloys are all missing !! ??? !!
> 
> ...


The bonet was soo bad, it seemed twisted, gutting really as it quite a nice little car, Thanks for you comments:thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Skyliner34 said:


> Great job :thumb:
> 
> Thats definitely been in a bang, the front passenger door doesn't line up and the rear bumper doesn't sit right!


The car was awful, I couldn't accept it if that was my car, whoever did the respray and repair job should really be ashamed, when they picked the car up the resprayed bumper front and rear were lefy sitting on the roof not even put back on!:doublesho

Thanks for your comments:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

great turnaround, but the panel gaps on the passenger side, all along are absolutely shocking


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> great turnaround, but the panel gaps on the passenger side, all along are absolutely shocking


I would be gutted if that was my car, but all i could do was to get the interior and paintwork looking as good as I poss could, I felt gutted that someone had paid for such a shoddy repair job.

thanks for your comment:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

how much did they pay? if you know of course


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> how much did they pay? if you know of course


I'm sure all in he had paid about £2500 to get it back on the road, it needed a few mechanical repairs too, Not to sure what the respray was on its own, but I'd definately want my money back.:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

jesus, not suprised they were hacked off, anyhow, hats of to you!


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

It's amazing what you have managed to achieve with that car! I'm presuming all of the repair work was done 'cash in hand' and there is no Cat D or C marker on the car. Nice cars though, lets hope it is looked after now.

Sveneng


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Sveneng said:


> It's amazing what you have managed to achieve with that car! I'm presuming all of the repair work was done 'cash in hand' and there is no Cat D or C marker on the car. Nice cars though, lets hope it is looked after now.
> 
> Sveneng


Thanks mate, Im sure it was done cash in hand and definately not by an insurance approved body repair specialist. Which is a shame because they are really nice little cars.:thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

That thing looks like the kid was driving it like it was stolen lol

Why would you ever give such a powerful car to someone who is probably only been driving for a few years at most? (Or am I wrong in assuming he was that young?)

Good job there though, shame the repair was naff!!


----------



## Jamezm (May 21, 2008)

A lot of patience and effort has gone into that, well done


----------



## BREMBO (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice ST mate


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

great turnaround, it was bad beforehand.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

nice job there, horrific repair, well done to you for a great turn around


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Mother-Goose said:


> That thing looks like the kid was driving it like it was stolen lol
> 
> Why would you ever give such a powerful car to someone who is probably only been driving for a few years at most? (Or am I wrong in assuming he was that young?)
> 
> Good job there though, shame the repair was naff!!


Thanks matey, It was his 1st car and I believe he is or was only 17 at the time of the accident, I suspect it was 2 quick for him, it wasn't standard either, it had a few engine mods.:doublesho:thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

top work mate the interior looks spot on.i would be gutted if it were my car


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Fantastic turn around - that was bad.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

chris l said:


> top work mate the interior looks spot on.i would be gutted if it were my car


Thanks matey, I genuinely felt sorry for the car as if it were mine, It was nice to actually make it look alot more respectable again.:thumb:


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

Superb job there. Can I ask what you used on the interior dash? Looks well nice.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

hawkpie said:


> Superb job there. Can I ask what you used on the interior dash? Looks well nice.


Thanks mate, The dash and everything needed cleaning with weak solution of apc mixed in a bucket and cleaned with a microfibre then dried with a plush microfibre towel, I didn't use anything else on the dash. It came up like new so was happy with that.:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Deanvtec said:


> Thanks matey, It was his 1st car and I believe he is or was only 17 at the time of the accident, I suspect it was 2 quick for him, it wasn't standard either, it had a few engine mods.:doublesho:thumb:


just goes to prove that first timers should be restricted, engine mods too









seem to think they're


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> just goes to prove that first timers should be restricted, engine mods too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha, good point mate.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Amazing turn around mate! looked shocking before!! :doublesho


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

MatrixGuy said:


> Amazing turn around mate! looked shocking before!! :doublesho


Thanks mate


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely work Dean, the transformation on the interior is seriously impressive and no easy task considering how crap those carpets and trim can be.
May have to sub out my interior work.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> Lovely work Dean, the transformation on the interior is seriously impressive and no easy task considering how crap those carpets and trim can be.
> May have to sub out my interior work.


Hahahah thanks mate, id be glad to help out on any interiors anytime:thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

That's a hell of a job there mate, such a turnaround. The interior of the ST's really are nice and it's such a shame to see one neglected as this was, you've brought it back to life.

Gary


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Gary-360 said:


> That's a hell of a job there mate, such a turnaround. The interior of the ST's really are nice and it's such a shame to see one neglected as this was, you've brought it back to life.
> 
> Gary


Thanks mate, I really liked the interior on that ST too, Nice little touch's in them.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I had a ST200 Ltd a few years back, same colours so I'm partial to it.

Credit when it's due, top job!


----------

